# A python script to get Hot Google Trends



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 8, 2010)

This a sample python web scrap to get updated HOt google trends searches

you need beautiful soup installed 


```
#For personal purpose only

from BeautifulSoup import BeautifulSoup
import urllib2,re

cont=urllib2.urlopen('*www.google.com/trends/hottrends?sa=X')
#use google.co.in for india searches

soup = BeautifulSoup(cont)

col= soup.findAll('a',href=re.compile('.+sa=X'))

for x in col:
    print x.string
```


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 9, 2010)

never got hang of python or for that matter any language above C/C++


----------

